
Ask HN: Anyone want to help me make a social network for frequent flyers? - ahacker1
	I&#x27;ve been working on this app for ~1.5 years at night, and I was wondering if anyone is interested in assisting.
It&#x27;s like a foursquare + waze for travelers. Karma points for checking in to airports. Crowd-sourced tsa waiting times.<p>Anyone interested? The app prototype has gained some decent traction (6k+ downloads, $240 in revenue) and I&#x27;m getting ready to pitch it to investors in the next 2 weeks.<p>Looking for anyone who would be passionate about something like this. Bonus points if you are a travel hacker&#x2F;programmer!<p>Serious inquiries only. :)
======
mtmail
You should add your email address to your profile page to people can contact
you anonymously.

~~~
ahacker1
Added! #dejavu :]

